# I am DIssappoint of Quality Posts lately



## fortunoquack (Feb 14, 2021)

since last i am coming up here,,,, the quality of post is greatly degenerated. i am very sorry for my absence time and would like to offer the only one that is my solution to prevent an ever greater going downwards of quality post.

i am here, and only,,,, offering my advice. to have a vivid community with post of the greatest quality, one must do it. do what? do it.

with this in mind i think we have the right one.... help me rebuild this into the great community it once was, and is no more.

1. for every 3 likes the member gets 1 spitfire audio library (3 likes per post)

2. admin role for 10 likes in 5 minutes, for the great invocation of feeling the best

4. 20 likes means great community effort and specific to the emoji used by members gets one the finest spitfire audio library like SSO,Symphonic Strings, flute solo

5. cheap tickets for london public transport in case of someone needing to take a bus

6.with great care comes great choice. we need fine choices in NEW EXPERIENCES for the members. that means, it saddens me to say, free sample of non-cheap string sounds

with this in mind, i admire you, especially Mike, to help, with the great, more, than that if no one else. Lets keep this great community greater.

Thank you so much for my love, thank you much time for my like. my inevitable return on valentine day.


----------



## Willowtree (Feb 14, 2021)

I... What


----------



## Willowtree (Feb 14, 2021)

Can I get my free Audiobro Modern Strings for first reply?


----------



## MauroPantin (Feb 14, 2021)

That looks like it was written by botnik or something


----------



## chillbot (Feb 14, 2021)

I, too, am dIssappoint of quality posts lately, my friend.

Let's do this battle together.


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 14, 2021)

Really, for six likes, I should expect only premium-quality libraries. I will not accept anything less than a $400 string library, and I feel a case of beer should be thrown in for goodwill purposes.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 14, 2021)

What I am hoping for is getting the upcoming, unannounced Varese Toolkit, code-named Batshit Crazy for every dislike I get on my posts.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 14, 2021)

How much are U paying?


----------



## Markrs (Feb 14, 2021)

So a new user writes a barely legible post, in the wrong forum area about how the quality of posts have gone down in quality?! 😱 🤣


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank goodness the OP didn't complain about the increase in poor grammer lately @ VI-C.


----------



## Willowtree (Feb 14, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Thank goodness the OP didn't complain about the increase in poor grammer lately @ VI-C.


poor grandmas*


----------



## Evans (Feb 14, 2021)

I hate my posts, too.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 14, 2021)

Wait, I was happy with just the one post yesterday, now you're telling me there's going to be an outbreak of them? And free stuff?

I promise upwards of quality post. I don't even need free stuff. Just let me watch. I'm starting the popcorn now.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Willowtree (Feb 14, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Wait, I was happy with just the one post yesterday, now you're telling me there's going to be an outbreak of them? And free stuff?
> 
> I promise upwards of quality post. I don't even need free stuff. Just let me watch. I'm starting the popcorn now.


but is it quality post you will make or merely illusion of quality post?

what is quality post. can we truly make post of great if we still not know what true free spitfire is???


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2021)

Quality com-post.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

Am I the only person who wonders if this thread is another gem from the user of a bizzare/vile thread a day or two ago? Using a different name?..........


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 14, 2021)

Already we have true free Spitfire. I dream illusion Spitfire free, many robins round, custom Emoji, and yearn to be moderator with ban hammer.

(Please, please, please let this thread not be deleted for I love it so.)


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 14, 2021)

The tenor is quite different. The humor elicited is rising to a similar level. Not the same individual.


----------



## jneebz (Feb 14, 2021)

uh...


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> The tenor is quite different. The humor elicited is rising to a similar level. Not the same individual.


Maybe he's not drunk today and having a lucid moment? lol


----------



## Batrawi (Feb 14, 2021)

Did you know that it's very likely for an account to be mistakenly opened at VI-C when a cat walks randomly on a keyboard!


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 14, 2021)

亲爱的同志们，让我们创作一些动听的革命革命歌曲。


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> Did you know that it's very likely for an account to be mistakenly opened at VI-C when a cat walks randomly on a keyboard!


No I think it's more likely he or she was in a rush as they were taking a quick break from their job as a proof-reader


----------



## cuttime (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Kony (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## CT (Feb 14, 2021)

fortunoquack said:


> i admire you, especially Mike


thx u


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

cloudbuster said:


> 亲爱的同志们，让我们创作一些动听的革命革命歌曲。


off topic
What a beautiful photograph,I wish we could hear the music!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

Kony said:


>


@Mike Greene 

please make this the NEW front page for VI-C!!!!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 14, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> off topic
> What a beautiful photograph,I wish we could hear the music!


The text reads:

亲爱的同志们，让我们创作一些动听的革命革命歌曲。
Dear comrades, let us compose some beautiful revolutionary songs.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 14, 2021)

fortunoquack said:


> since last i am coming up here,,,, the quality of post is greatly degenerated. i am very sorry for my absence time and would like to offer the only one that is my solution to prevent an ever greater going downwards of quality post.


I put this through google translator: English to Russian then back to h'English. 

Russian -- "с тех пор, как я в последний раз захожу сюда ,,, качество сообщений сильно ухудшилось. Мне очень жаль, что я отсутствовал, и хотел бы предложить единственное, что является моим решением, чтобы предотвратить еще большее снижение качества публикации. "

English: "Since the last time I came here ,,, the quality of messages has deteriorated. I am very sorry that I was absent and would like to suggest the only one that is my solution to prevent further degradation of the publication quality."

I'll be a sunnuva-gun!


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 14, 2021)

You getting lost would improve quality right away.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 14, 2021)

I believe this is a fake account from Mike Greene. He wants to tell us something but prefers to stay undercover


----------



## Marsen (Feb 14, 2021)

If you feel the need of quality post, look for "N".


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 14, 2021)

Stop reading my posts, dude-bot!
You’ll see, the rest is better.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 14, 2021)

I'd rather not make fun of a post i don't fully understand. Who knows why that could be the case


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 14, 2021)

"my inevitable return on valentine day."

The prophecy is coming to pass. I just got a free 8Dio library.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 14, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> off topic
> What a beautiful photograph,I wish we could hear the music!


I've visited a concert of the Dayan Naxi orchestra in Lijang back in 2004. Back then most of the musicians were well into their 80s and have passed on since. This must have been the most impressive musical performance I've ever witnessed; truly unforgetteable.



Back OT, sorry for the hijack.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> So a new user writes a barely legible post, in the wrong forum area about how the quality of posts have gone down in quality?! 😱 🤣


Ban yur mum.


----------



## Batrawi (Feb 14, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'd rather not make fun of a post i don't fully understand. Who knows why that could be the case


You're right, I just went through this member's previous postings and they are all written in a similar way (apparently heavily relying on translation) so I apologise if I ignorantly made any inappropriate comment!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 14, 2021)

It's not necessarily the syntax of previous posts, but curious ideas like casually ruminating that a U87 is better than an SM57, or this key is better than that key. Or that a microphone is needed to use a sample library. 

In this case, is it not peculiar the notion a $400 library should drop into a user's account after three likes? No matter the background or culture, that's just an odd thing to suggest. Odd enough to read and puzzle over. 

And who on earth would even want to be a moderator? (Deserved gratitude to the mods. You even have your own Quadrophenia spot.)

The syntax doesn't seem to adhere to consistent subject/verb inversion, or any particular grammatical pattern that repeats. I see no particular markers for any language with which I'm familiar. It's a nonspecific scramble.

The post was also in "Off-Topics - General Musings," and that shows some discernment. 

If someone on this globe is trying to use VI-C through autotranslation, bring it! Welcome! I don't care about language, just ideas. But, to be fair, these were some odd ideas.


----------



## Marsen (Feb 14, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'd rather not make fun of a post i don't fully understand. Who knows why that could be the case


I took it as a joke, cause we do have a lot of quality talk here, besides G.A.S.

In Corona-Times, we do need a bit of fun.
If i'm mistaken, my bad.


----------



## cuttime (Feb 14, 2021)

Marsen said:


> I took it as a joke, cause we do have a lot of quality talk here, besides G.A.S.
> 
> In Corona-Times, we do need a bit of fun.
> If i'm mistaken, my bad.


Yes, I think we've been hoodwinked with some high quality satire.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

Marsen said:


> I took it as a joke, cause we do have a lot of quality talk here, besides G.A.S.
> 
> In Corona-Times, we do need a bit of fun.
> If i'm mistaken, my bad.


Frankly i'm more concerned with the OP if this wasn't a crank post.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 14, 2021)

The best kind of staypuft


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The best kind of staypuft


That's my suspicion.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 14, 2021)

So great. I think we are going to make it through this guys & gals.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 14, 2021)

Is that what bright mode looks like? 

EWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

@Kony

Yes i'm bored,never the less I love the VI-C/Borat picture so much i have as my desktop on my MacBook for the moment! lol
I know i'm one disturbed individual but I will say it again @Mike Greene can the Borat/VI-C picture be an occasional front page image? Maybe on National Khackistan Day or NAMM week?


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 14, 2021)

Couldnt agree more, although rather than a free Spitfire library, could I get permission to sell libraries I no longer want.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Feb 14, 2021)

I'll take the bus tickets, if nobody else has claimed them.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Feb 14, 2021)

Quality post


----------



## dflood (Feb 14, 2021)

I really really hope this was just great satire and I'm not laughing at someone's earnest Google Translate expense. Also, waiting expectantly for Spitfire to get on board with this. I'm ready to like almost anything.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 14, 2021)

dflood said:


> I really hope this was just great satire and I'm not laughing at someone's earnest Google Translate expense. Also, waiting expectantly for Spitfire to get on board with this. I'm ready to like almost anything.


I think in the spirit of community participation it would be great to see Spitfire,Orchestral Tools and VSL all participate in this innovative community outreach program. 👍


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 14, 2021)

I would beg to differ and venture to say that VI is one of the more top quality boards out there...


----------



## dflood (Feb 14, 2021)

7. @Mike Greene - We need make voting for bestest Post Thread of month

I nominate this one.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 14, 2021)

Did you ever figure out the note that comes after the f#?


----------



## CT (Feb 14, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Did you ever figure out the note that comes after the f#?


It could be:

1) a note (not A)
2) Sharp g
3) c major
4) hole tone


----------



## NoamL (Feb 14, 2021)

I am disappointed by @JohnG passing me in Likes. Since last i am coming up here, the quantity of Likes is greatly degenerated. To have a vivid account with Likes Per Post Rations of the greatest quantitative, one must do it. do what? do it. click that button, in virtuation with your electronic mouse.

with this in mind i think we have the right one.... help me rebuild this into the great community it once was, and is no more. with this in mind, i admire you, especially Mikes of all varietals (@Mike T , @Mike Greene , @mike Z, etc), to help, with the great, more, than that if no one else. Lets keep this great community greater, again (KTGCG,A).


----------



## Morning Coffee (Feb 14, 2021)

So, shortened translation.....


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 14, 2021)

You can always join WokeBook where even the saddest soul can be relieved they got some likes. Sniffles, sniffles....


----------



## bill5 (Feb 14, 2021)

And they said Andy Kaufman was dead. pffft


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 14, 2021)

I read this in fake Italian and enjoyed it. Good content, thanks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 15, 2021)

FWIW, I’m still not a cat.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 15, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> FWIW, I’m still not a cat.







Better?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 15, 2021)

I made funny meme, 5/7 stars. I am going to work on posting much better, at least less dissappoint.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Feb 15, 2021)

I, for one, welcome our new quality post police overlords.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 15, 2021)

Very sad to see this thread fall off first page of posts. So, here’s a post to restore it to where it belongs.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2021)

While the thread was indeed entertaining my suspicion that this thread was created purely as a crank is only heightened by the simple fact that the OP never responded after creating the thread.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 15, 2021)

I umm clicked an ad on the front page and it brought me here

Hello everyone!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2021)

hi Ambi


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## NoamL (Feb 15, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I made funny meme, 5/7 stars. I am going to work on posting much better, at least less dissappoint.


You are somewhich in arrears of the present times, but it is to forgivable ok gracious, because you are at one who booms.


----------



## Polkasound (Feb 15, 2021)

Fortunoquack, so good of seeing you back to VI-Control! How is it your career going of writing user manuals on the importeds product? I've been to enjoying your work in many of places...


----------



## el-bo (Feb 15, 2021)

> one must do it. do what? do it!


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 16, 2021)

Which crazy genius made an official VI-Control banner to point to this thread? :D


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 16, 2021)

Kony made the graphic a couple pages back. I just lifted it and put it into an ad slot.

I haven't figured out whether I should bill Kony or FortunoQuack for the ad, though.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 16, 2021)

@Mike Greene 

my vote : FortunoQuack ☑️


----------



## Kony (Feb 16, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> I haven't figured out whether I should bill Kony


I thought I'd be getting royalties for the meme


----------



## NoamL (Feb 16, 2021)

Kony said:


> I thought I'd be getting royalties for the meme


what's your MRO?


----------



## bill5 (Feb 16, 2021)

All our base are belong to us.


----------

